# Baiting law



## 1deerhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you think about the baiting law for the southern zone,the need to make it state wide,do you agree..


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 28, 2011)

yes , i just don't think it's fair to split the state like that ...do you ?


----------



## 1deerhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

The need the same season state wide too.


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 28, 2011)

You mean I've been breaking the law all these years in the northern zone?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep it down south!

I prefer hunting to shooting...


----------



## childers (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Keep it down south!
> 
> I prefer hunting to shooting...



Then don't put out bait. It's a simple thing to not do. Just because you don't want to do it, doesn't mean that should affect millions of people. Thats why there are so many problems in this country. To many activist


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 28, 2011)

childers said:


> Then don't put out bait. It's a simple thing to not do. Just because you don't want to do it, doesn't mean that should affect millions of people. Thats why there are so many problems in this country. To many activist



I think this was meant to be a thread asking for our opinions. If he only wants to hear support from baiters he needs to say so


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be allowed state wide sooner than later!!!! I also believe they need the same length of season. Close it all JAN 1ST.


----------



## 1deerhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

I just wan?t your opinions, not trying to affend anybody..


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 28, 2011)

No!!!! Repeal baitng in southern zone also!!!! Only people that can't hunt need to bait anyway!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2011)

No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.


----------



## Son (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't see the big deal about corn/baiting being legal. Many of those who will be baiting, were probably doing it anyway.
Not me, I'm too cheap....lol


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 28, 2011)

childers said:


> Then don't put out bait. It's a simple thing to not do. Just because you don't want to do it, doesn't mean that should affect millions of people. Thats why there are so many problems in this country. To many activist



Also to many people with their panties on to tight.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 28, 2011)

no different than a food plot. none of them are natural in the woods. the entire state will be bait friendly next year. if you dont like it then dont bait. pretty  simple. i chose to bait and i will be baiting as long as it is legal.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> It will be allowed state wide sooner than later!!!! I also believe they need the same length of season. Close it all DECEMBER 1ST.



fixed that for you. 

T


----------



## childers (Sep 28, 2011)

Throwback said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> T



Parts of the rut don't peak until mid December


----------



## childers (Sep 28, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.



Once again you are right


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 28, 2011)

childers said:


> Parts of the rut don't peak until mid December



And some peak before rifle season even starts in the far southeast parts of the state.  I say close it christmas and open for guns when bow season starts


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 29, 2011)

Throwback said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> T


Sounds like a plan to me. Plus if we can bait. Surely we can kill enough deer in Sept,Oct and Nov. Let's drop different seasons to. When it opens. It opens for any weapon.  Just choose which one you want.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Year round,no limits,over bait and legal at night.That should take care of them deer in a short while.Kidding OK?


----------



## donald-f (Sep 29, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Keep it down south!
> 
> I prefer hunting to shooting...



I agree, When they do not have any deer to kill they will want to come up north to hunt, do not give in and tell them to go back south.  LOL


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree and the only reason this new baiting law came to pass was because the new G&F commision is big advocate of it> the state DNR has records to effect that baiting increases the chances of tranfering disease.Soon you will have a generation of hunters who do not know how to hunt without baiting and there is no sport are skill in sitting over a corn pile.


----------



## Mac (Sep 29, 2011)

State wide is next, two years at the max.


----------



## childers (Sep 29, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> And some peak before rifle season even starts in the far southeast parts of the state.  I say close it christmas and open for guns when bow season starts



Bow season should get the extra time.  If you don't like it, learn to shoot a bow. Bowhunting makes you actually learn about deer. You have to understand them. Gun hunting to me seems like you just go sit on a log and shoot a deer that is so far away, you could be square dancing and he would never notice you. Where is the knowledge of knowing what you are doing?  I'm not trying to attack anybody, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 29, 2011)

childers said:


> Bow season should get the extra time.  If you don't like it, learn to shoot a bow. Bowhunting makes you actually learn about deer. You have to understand them. Gun hunting to me seems like you just go sit on a log and shoot a deer that is so far away, you could be square dancing and he would never notice you. Where is the knowledge of knowing what you are doing?  I'm not trying to attack anybody, but that's how I see it.



Kinda the same way most folks in N. Georgia view hunting over bait?


----------



## fredw (Sep 29, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Kinda the same way most folks in N. Georgia view hunting over bait?



Yup.


----------



## huntfourfun (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny.......I hunted 4 times this year and saw deer every time.......not over bait.

I have never hunted over corn legal or illegally and thought I'd give it a try.  I put some corn out and did not go in the area for a week......hunted it twice and saw one little 6 point.

I'm not wasting a dime on corn again........I should have stuck with what works for me and not wasted 2 days hunting over corn.  

Those that want to do it more power to them!


----------



## one hogman (Sep 29, 2011)

These surveys usually get a lot of strong opinions , I think we will understand a  lot more after this first season with baiting  allowed in the South, I think it will not be the sure thing a lot think it will and like someone said if you don't agree with it, no one will force you to bait, I hunt in the North and am kinda glad it didn't pass [ I am too cheap to pay for The Corn too]but don't like the way it was decided. Time will tell for the Southern zone.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2011)

It's funny really.  Some want no guns.  Others want a longer bow season, no crossbows, or trad only.  Some say flint and percussion during primitive, no in lines.  Others want it closed earlier while some want it opened later.  Some want corn and food plots, while others say it's unethical.  

We can't even agree as hunters, so how would you expect a bunch of politicians to make a "sound" decision?


----------



## Toxic (Sep 29, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> It's funny really.  Some want no guns.  Others want a longer bow season, no crossbows, or trad only.  Some say flint and percussion during primitive, no in lines.  Others want it closed earlier while some want it opened later.  Some want corn and food plots, while others say it's unethical.
> 
> We can't even agree as hunters, so how would you expect a bunch of politicians to make a "sound" decision?



So true, so true


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 29, 2011)

I never hunted over corn until I moved to NC.  I always hunted over apples. Only for bow season.  We went around to all the locals that had apple trees and asked permission to pick up the ones that had hit the ground.


----------



## aewhite (Sep 29, 2011)

lets not forget baiting is allowed in the northern zone for hogs.  How many hog hunters do you think could turn to illegal deer hunters if mr. big came to his bait he was trying to hunt hogs over?


----------



## one hogman (Sep 29, 2011)

I truly wish that as Hunters we would respect the other person's opinion on Hunting as we would want our's respected, IF it is legal and you enjoy it, it is all good, each man has to decide what is ethical in his view, no one person has the playbook for how we need to hunt or think. We need to stick together, support each other and take the fight to the Anti's that will take it all away if we don't stick together.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2011)

one hogman said:


> I truly wish that as Hunters we would respect the other person's opinion on Hunting as we would want our's respected, IF it is legal and you enjoy it, it is all good, each man has to decide what is ethical in his view, no one person has the playbook for how we need to hunt or think. We need to stick together, support each other and take the fight to the Anti's that will take it all away if we don't stick together.



Exactly.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 29, 2011)

Your were right in the way it was decided whats the need to have DNR at all when legisaltors with no wildlife background  decide the laws and regualtions? Just hunt how every when every and what every method you choose.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 29, 2011)

Baiting: Hunting's version of "no child left behind", oppisite of "no pass, no play fpo "sportsmen".


----------



## 1deerhunter (Sep 29, 2011)

As hunters we got to stick together..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 29, 2011)

childers said:


> Then don't put out bait. It's a simple thing to not do. Just because you don't want to do it, doesn't mean that should affect millions of people. Thats why there are so many problems in this country. To many activist



Millions?

How many people do you think have a hunting license in Georgia?



dawg2 said:


> No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.



Yeah, that's what people say.  If it is all that much so not different, I'm just waiting to see how many of our south Georgia brethren post a picture of their dead deer along with a story of "there I was, just a sitting on top of my corn pile."  Seems to be a certain reticence about claiming that, that's not present when you're sitting at the base of a white oak tree.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yeah, that's what people say.  If it is all that much so not different, I'm just waiting to see how many of our south Georgia brethren post a picture of their dead deer along with a story of "there I was, just a sitting on top of my corn pile."  Seems to be a certain reticence about claiming that, that's not present when you're sitting at the base of a white oak tree.


Well to be honest, the deer are hitting a corn feeder, but they are hitting acorns first. I have been watching and running cams and that is the proof.


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 29, 2011)

i just want to say that i am so glad there is another thread asking us about our opinion about baiting.  i wish the mods would make a sticky thread regarding baiting so everyone could post their thoughts about baiting there, and they can delete all the others.  i'm of the same opinion of some of those above this post...  hunt over bait, hunt over a foodplot, hunt over acorns, hunt over man-made attractants, hunt with scents, whatever... you're utilizing something to kill deer.  good luck to all of us!


----------



## JPK (Sep 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.



x2!!


----------



## JPK (Sep 30, 2011)

Im all for baiting, although I cant afford to!  Somebody stole my idea about camo corn too...


----------



## JPK (Sep 30, 2011)

aewhite said:


> lets not forget baiting is allowed in the northern zone for hogs.  How many hog hunters do you think could turn to illegal deer hunters if mr. big came to his bait he was trying to hunt hogs over?



My thoughts exactly....I'd put money on the most zealous dnr officer dropping a monster if the opportunity presented itself...Lol


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 30, 2011)

JPK said:


> My thoughts exactly....I'd put money on the most zealous dnr officer dropping a monster if the opportunity presented itself...Lol



That's money you would lose...

I have hunted with some of the "most zealous dnr officers" and have complete faith in their ability to do the right thing, even when nobody is watching.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2011)

To me if there was hard evidence from somewhere that justified the need for baiting it might be different. All you hear about baiting is negatives such as diseases. I can put 4 or 5 plots in and give back to the wildlife the whole year not just when I take a bag or two down to pour out so I can see a deer(maybe)


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.



agreed....


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2011)

acorns came from a tree that was already growing there and at times not all oaks have acorns therefore you have to get out and HUNT for trees that are producing and have deer feeding at them. Corn was not there till it was poured out of the bag IMO
y'all can do as you want in the south just soon keep it out from the north and will on our clubs


----------



## maker4life (Sep 30, 2011)

j_seph said:


> acorns came from a tree that was already growing there and at times not all oaks have acorns therefore you have to get out and HUNT for trees that are producing and have deer feeding at them. Corn was not there till it was poured out of the bag IMO
> y'all can do as you want in the south just soon keep it out from the north and will on our clubs



If you can promise me it'll stop the annual migration south of all the North Ga yanks I'll go buy a couple of semi loads of corn .


----------



## Toxic (Sep 30, 2011)

j_seph said:


> I can put 4 or 5 plots in (maybe)



thats baiting also


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2011)

Toxic said:


> thats baiting also


guess it could be viewed as such but my food plots are doing more good through the year than your corn pile for 4 months


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 30, 2011)

It doesn't bother me, to me it's only about the numbers.

Some folks want to hunt as a test of skill, some just want some meat in the freezer.  If they are trying to seriously reduce the numbers then let folks bait AND keep the limits as high as they are now.  Otherwise, reduce the limits.

I doubt too many hunters strictly following all the previous rules were even coming close to filling every tag.   Will that change with the new rules?  I guess that is to be seen.

Similar to the LA gator tag rules on the Swamp People show.  They (commercial licensed hunters) have to fill all their tags or they will draw fewer tags the next year.  That state obviously doesn't want tags unfilled because they want the numbers to stay in check.


----------



## GAMEDIC (Oct 1, 2011)

I think they need to outlaw hunting with any kind of weapon. Any lazy slob can kill a deer with a weapon. It takes a real woodsman to track one down and take it with your hands.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 1, 2011)

j_seph said:


> guess it could be viewed as such but my food plots are doing more good through the year than your corn pile for 4 months



what if you supplemental feed year round and food plots can't be much better than that !!!!not to mention natural food sources


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2011)

I know corn has went up again. I gave 10 for 50lb yesterday.


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 1, 2011)

baitn` always been legal,,,,200yds and just over tha hill!!


----------



## michael_M (Oct 20, 2011)

I see it as a way to shorten the season in the next couple of years.The Dnr are gonna throw out some numbers and say baiting as helped lower the deer heard numbers and we need a shorter season to get the numbers back up.Either way I'm not a fan of it but to each is own.I just hate to see it hurt the hunting where they cut our season down and I'm willing to bet that it's gonna happen. It's not secret that people have been doing it for years Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I've done it I've taken more without baiting and it's alot cheaper without it.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 20, 2011)

I could care less i can kill deer without corn and i have killed deer standing in a corn pile, someone must be using it other than me cause academy sports was sold slap out the other day.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Either do it for the whole state or dont do it at all. I feel the antis are somehow getting their way by driving this wedge between the hunting community.


----------



## jerome (Oct 28, 2011)

Food plots are alot of time,money,and hard work to benifit the entire population of deer,turkey ,hogs and many other animals .So how can anybody even think that a food plot is the same as pouring out a bag of corn and waiting to kill what ever comes to eat right then . ( Baiting is a lazy way of hunting or killing rather cause its not hunting at all ) I hope when our kids think about hunting a bag of corn is not the first thing that comes to their minds !!!! What are they going to make legal next spotlighting !!!!!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 28, 2011)

Why change it DNR is making a bunch of money in the norther zone.  They are catching a bunch of baiters


----------



## SpinrB8 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm of the old school philosophy..."Hunt - The act of conducting a search for something." Sitting in a stand that's over corn or some sort of bait is hardly searching for the animal. 
Research, live the woods, learn the animal, "hunt", harvest/kill, enjoy gods creature for all it's worth.


----------



## SpinrB8 (Nov 22, 2011)

@ michael M...couldn't agree more


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> That's money you would lose...
> 
> I have hunted with some of the "most zealous dnr officers" and have complete faith in their ability to do the right thing, even when nobody is watching.


 
You mean like watching a few deer frolic in the back yard the night before season opens? Been there done that...


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 23, 2011)

DnR doesn,t make a dime off of fine monies it all goes to the county were  the citation was issued. I know from having to pay some to franklin county yrs ago


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 25, 2011)

Hunt however you want but if you want to learn to successfully kill mature deer put your food sources in or find natural ones and learn the deer's movements. Anybody has got to admit that when u put out a bag of corn (that has little nutritional value) and post up over it your not learning how to hunt. Your not learning the habits and patterns of the critter you are pursuing.
The way I view it is with the already steady decrease in numbers why impose a law to further decline the numbers? 
I believe there should be no baiting and that gun season should start December 1 and go till January1. This would get the numbers back up ( for meat hunters) and also get more mature trophy's for the ( bone hunters). Why would anybody be against that? You would have more number and bigger deer so for the folks that only gun hunt, your one month would be twice as good as your3 months are now! Look at your big buck states that do similar programs, they are proof that shorter gun seasons are a main key!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Kinda the same way most folks in N. Georgia view hunting over bait?



most? can you qualify/explain your definition of most? i'm in north ga and know a LOT of people who were upset that it was south ga only. maybe most of your acquaintances, but to say most in north ga is kinda talkin above what you might actually know.....

i personally would like to see more bow season, but i'm in the crowd that thinks un natural food plots in the middle of the woods really = baiting. if it ever passed in the north, and if i decided to hunt a feeder, i wouldn't use corn, i'd want something better for the health of the herd


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 7, 2011)

papachaz said:


> most? can you qualify/explain your definition of most?



Most according to the GON Polls was around 70%. Northern Zone hunters did not want baiting legalized,  voted against it in the polls, and advised their legislators that they did not want it legalized.

That is why it's legal down south and not up north.

No assumptions or "talking above" what I know.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2011)

When it comes to baiting I say to each his own.

I am too cheap and too lazy too bait or put in a bait plot.

For the guys that bait, why do you feel the need to bait? I see plenty of deer without bait. Am I missing something?


----------



## UNluckE1` (Dec 7, 2011)

South Carolina has had baiting and a 5 month season forever. Why dont yall bash them? I see plenty of healthy deer all along their highways. I dont buy all this disease, no deer herd garbage. Yall worry about what you do and leave it at that and if I was going to go north to hunt it sure wouldnt be north GA.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 7, 2011)

the only thing better about a food plot is that it provides long term food for the deer. corn provides food if the feeder stays full. if you scatter it from a bag it is only temporary. i think the plot has much more nourishment in it for the deer. as far as hunting goes--- a food plot is hunting over a baited area and so is a feeder. neither are found naturally in the woods. go hunt a whiteoak or a persimmon tree if you dont like hunting over feed. i will continue to hunt over food plots and now feeders. its my choice.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 7, 2011)

They banned baiting in the LP of michigan for awhile because they found a deer in a high fence op with CWD..it was still legal in the UP..very few deer were ever found with CWD and they finally brought it back this year.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2011)

FredBearYooper said:


> They banned baiting in the LP of michigan for awhile because they found a deer in a high fence op with CWD..it was still legal in the UP..very few deer were ever found with CWD and they finally brought it back this year.



Baiting would make Fred Bear cry.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 7, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Baiting would make Fred Bear cry.



Yeah..I agree..You remember that old commercial with the native american at the end crying? Could you imagine a baiting commercial with Fred Bear crying at the end?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 7, 2011)

FredBearYooper said:


> Yeah..I agree..You remember that old commercial with the native american at the end crying? Could you imagine a baiting commercial with Fred Bear crying at the end?



Yes I could...


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Dec 7, 2011)

hunt how you want..throwing out corn is expensive, and time consuming, and hard work..

i mean with a foodplot its a couple days hard work and then your done..with corn its a trip or 2 a week and then having to haul it for 200 yards per stand---if you corn without using a feeder it is just as hard as planting a food plot, if not harder


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2011)

FredBearYooper said:


> Yeah..I agree..You remember that old commercial with the native american at the end crying? Could you imagine a baiting commercial with Fred Bear crying at the end?



Yep.

I still have the book The Archer's Bible by Fred Bear around here some where. I got it in the '70s and it got me started bow hunting.


----------



## hounddog (Dec 8, 2011)

Let northern zone  have everything the southern zone has hunting over bait longer season and run deer and bear with dogs i pay the same for my license in the northern zone as they do in the southern zone


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 8, 2011)

The Northern Zone has higher hunter density, lower deer density, and the herd can not support the season or limits we have now.

If you want to bait hop on I-75 South...


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a question........how many other states allow Baiting?

I was really upset when I saw Hank Parker using Bait!

Come to find out after Ranting here on Woody's, Seems GA is just about the Only state left that did not allow baiting...........Que Pasa with that?

I say allow baiting for the whole state............if you plant food plots, its pretty much the same thing anywho no?

JMHO, which means nothing :worm:


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> No different than hunting over chufa, clover, wheat, peas, stands of corn, white oaks, red oaks, water oaks, apple trees, pear trees, muscadines, scuppernongs, etc. ad nauseum.



Now here's a person that has an opinion.

I say let's learn to hunt and get rid of baiting.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

First off, from DNR Conservation Ofc.  The purpose of the baiting is relevant to keeping a healthy population.  I think his point was that the southern zone and maybe the state optimal deer density /  has been exceeded and going by past years' surveys, if they allow bait, the rate at which deer harvesting will occur will keep things in check in the most efficient manner.

IS it hunting when utilizing a pile of corn to draw them in?  meh

when you splash doe urine on yourself/clothes, isn't that a tactic to help draw them in?  Is it hunting?

I don't know if you can draw a comparison to fishing, but there are still folks out there that roll up their sleave and lay on a rock waiting for a trout to swim into their palms and then yank it up out the water.  It's pretty easy to rig up some type of fishing trap depending on how savvy you are.  So to anyone that's ever used a cane pole with a worm on the end masking a treble hook, would you classify them as anglers or no?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 9, 2011)

Hunting ain't fishing and fishing ain't hunting.

DNR/WRD was dead set against this baiting law. This law is another example of politicians getting involved where they are not educated on the topic.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

The DNR officer I spoke with said exactly the opposity, that it was politicians that stood in the way of it being approved in the Northern Zone so far.  Maybe it is land owners who know politicians, no clue.  But if the population is too dense and current regs aren't thinning it out,  you better hunt more or better.  Appears that wasn't happening, hence the approval of baiting.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> DNR/WRD was dead set against this baiting law.



This was absolutely the case right up to the point that Sonny appointed a politician as DNR Commissioner.

The biologists @ WRD fought baiting for years because of its detrimental effects on wildlife and, mysteriously, after the appointment of the new Commish, they ceased to appear or simply sat quietly in the committee rooms where the subject was on the agenda.

If you want to know why baiting was allowed to be legalized in Georgia follow the money. 

At any rate, to say that WRD was in favor of baiting for any reason is absurd.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 9, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> But if the population is too dense and current regs aren't thinning it out,  you better hunt more or better.  Appears that wasn't happening, hence the approval of baiting.



The population is not "too dense" and the current regs have exceeded the objectives of the 10 year deer management plan. 

Appears your source is misinformed...


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This was absolutely the case right up to the point that Sonny appointed a politician as DNR Commissioner.
> 
> The biologists @ WRD fought baiting for years because of its detrimental effects on wildlife and, mysteriously, after the appointment of the new Commish, they ceased to appear or simply sat quietly in the committee rooms where the subject was on the agenda.
> 
> ...



They approved it (or allowed it to be approved) whether they are in favor of it or not, but that's another thread, albeit an absurd one.  I'm not in favor of climbing up a tree with a stand to shoot a deer on the ground using a high powered rifle with a scope, but I approve it b/c we'd have deer all up in here if we didn't work the angles to harvest enough of them.  I'm the dork at the base of the tree kicked back with my shottie and a slug waiting for the near-sighted or less than intelligent deer, I ain't taken too many out this way so I have no issue with improving others' chances.  

If it were a deer shortage, I couldn't see the value in it though.

So to me, whether you rattle, grunt, use pee, bait, hang out in the tree tops, chill with your ipad in the blind, whatever, I don't judge it with a healthy population density.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 9, 2011)

Baiting was made legal in Georgia for 2 reasons:

1. Immediate gratification syndrome 

2. Profit

The population of the herd had zero effect on the decision.

FWIW, I also stay on the ground (OTG) and primarily use my bow or sometimes a handgun.

"It was a cold morning when I ripped the bag of corn open....." is not the opening line of a good hunting story IMO.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> The population is not "too dense" and the current regs have exceeded the objectives of the 10 year deer management plan.
> 
> Appears your source is misinformed...



It's one of the conservation officers in the CSRA (Clarks Hill area).  The verbage may not be his but his point was the population statewide is healthy enough to warrant the baiting approval.  I'm sure his resources include surveys and other conservation officers studies, as well as the entire DNR.  I'm not saying they are too big to be wrong.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 9, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> other conservation officers studies, as well as the entire DNR.  .



There are some WRD LEO's who were in favor of baiting. I have spoken with quite a few about this subject over the past 12 years while this has been battled in the Legislature. I believe the majority of them are against the practice, however.

Those that are for it are for it because they are tired of trying to figure out who is baiting and who is not and whether they were 300 or 200 yards away or if they were hunting over it without knowing because someone else put it there etc....

The biologists at WRD, the game managers, are and have been unanimously opposed to baiting or feeding in any form. Every study concerning the issue indicates that body weights, success rates and the health of the wildlife, particularly where dried corn is the bait of choice, declines.

In all these years of testimony in committee and subcommittee, never has a wildlife biologist stood to say that baiting was a good idea.

To the contrary. Biologists from states where it is legal came to Georgia and testified that they wish their state would/could ban the practice.

The state can easily regulate the population of the herd, and have, by fluctuations in the number of doe days allowed.

Bait not required or recommended.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 9, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Those that are for it are for it because they are tired of trying to figure out who is baiting and who is not and whether they were 300 or 200 yards away or if they were hunting over it without knowing because someone else put it there etc....



Exactamundo

I got the impression that he wasn't in favor of further complicating his management of the two zones within his district.  Still he emphasized that the population levels were adequate to allow it.  On the fence as it were.


----------



## woodyred (Dec 10, 2011)

IMHO  hunting is not waiting.  If your not trackin you aint huntng


----------



## centerc (Dec 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This was absolutely the case right up to the point that Sonny appointed a politician as DNR Commissioner.
> 
> The biologists @ WRD fought baiting for years because of its detrimental effects on wildlife and, mysteriously, after the appointment of the new Commish, they ceased to appear or simply sat quietly in the committee rooms where the subject was on the agenda.
> 
> ...


DNR was against baiting because it created jobs for them yo check and write citations just like police are against pot because they make money tracking it down.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea, that's it.

Except that DNR doesn't get a penny of citation money. It all goes to the county.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 11, 2011)

If you hunt over bait you might as well hunt in a zoo !


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Yea, that's it.
> 
> Except that DNR doesn't get a penny of citation money. It all goes to the county.



There you go again.....


T


----------



## Milkman (Dec 11, 2011)

Yall know we added a new icon just for this subject.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Yall know we added a new icon just for this subject.



Is that a deer or a horse?


----------



## General Lee (Dec 11, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> To the contrary. Biologists from states where it is legal came to Georgia and testified that they wish their state would/could ban the practice.


How did that work for them?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> How did that work for them?



It didn't work at all. The decision was made based on popularity. No science, no experiance, no herd health.

Why should information from biologists with experiance in baiting states be a consideration when our legislators have far more knowledge on the issue


----------



## General Lee (Dec 12, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> It didn't work at all. The decision was made based on popularity. No science, no experiance, no herd health.
> 
> Why should information from biologists with experiance in baiting states be a consideration when our legislators have far more knowledge on the issue


If they are not credible enough for their own home states to listen to them,why should we?Maybe those biologists need to move here and get elected to the legislature if they are so worried about our deer.


----------



## jharrell (Dec 12, 2011)

Seems to be that Texas is doing well! I am in the southern zone. I have feeders out and food plot as well. I use corn and protien feed year round as well as food plots. As for hunting in a zoo i disagree. I have set in the stand several times this year over BAIT and did not see a deer. I can only speak for the area I am in but just because baiting was made legal there have been no more deer killed than any other year. We are actually seeing better deer, both in antlers and body size. To each his own and it blows my mind how this subject casuses one big agrument.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 26, 2011)

1deerhunter said:


> What do you think about the baiting law for the southern zone,the need to make it state wide,do you agree..



No. Hunting over bait for whitetailed deer should not be allowed.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 27, 2011)

Look at the big picture hunters are a minority in this country today and we are judged by our actions not even going to mention the biologial issues


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 28, 2011)

i hunt the Southern zone wher they legalized it and to ME it was a bad move.  Usually seeing hiogh numbers of deer each year, I sa ONE the entire season and on prime land.
There is sign everywhere and corn is being eaten by the tons, ALL at night.  8 people in the club have experienced the same thing, seeing no deer.  Tracks are everywhere, sign is everywhere so the deer are there, just move ONLY at night.  For those of you that do not put out food, those that do will draw all the deer, they'l just fdeed at night.  You may be lucky and tghey come back and ned on your property but baiting has changed their habits and put em
nocturnal.  I would leave the baiting off in the North, you will have better hunting than the South


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 28, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> No. Hunting over bait for whitetailed deer should not be allowed.



Please help me to understand.  Why should hunting over bait not be allowed?  
Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2011)

groundhawg said:


> Please help me to understand.  Why should hunting over bait not be allowed?
> Thanks.



Same reason abortions should be illegal.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2011)

groundhawg said:


> Please help me to understand.  Why should hunting over bait not be allowed?
> Thanks.



You'll not get a straight answer from most on here. I've never seen them give a accurate, unbiased answer as to why a food plot isn't bait.

They admittedly plant "food" plots to lure a monster buck out of the woods(so they don't have to put effort into actually finding the big buck)so they can shoot them in their "food" plots. They make it sound like they are planting the plots "for the deer".

If'n it was "for the deer", they would not allow hunting over the plots.

They used to say that a person who poured out corn did it because he was to cheap and lazy to plant a food plot. Not anymore, food plots are much cheaper, even when done right.

It's the ultimate pot/kettle argument.


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2011)

No T.P. we have given the reasons for not baiting and the differences in food plots on these threads time after time.  The fact is an anti-baited can never convience a pro-baited why it is wrong.  We can talk till we are blue in the face and pro-baiters won't see it.  As I said, it is the same argument as abortions.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 28, 2011)

Further baiting discussion goes here:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=665199


----------

